# help with plants



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Hi, can anyone tell me whether I can bring plants from England to Portugal when we move over. Thanks. Jean


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

b7fry said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me whether I can bring plants from England to Portugal when we move over. Thanks. Jean


Hi Jean,welcome to the forum.
I've done a little digging around for you & apparently you can bring most types of plant here without a problem.
The only exceptions that I could find were Camellia,rhododendron/azaleas, & viburnum families.The reason for this is that they can carry the "sudden oak death" virus.
To be absolutely sure contact the Portuguese Embassy in London,they should be able to assist you.
Hope this helps you & all the best with the move.


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

Hi, 
I have just brought all my rose bushes , on the ferries, and when I popped back last week I collected my bird of paradise plants in my suit case. I had no problems.
And in the past my son has taken orchids back as hand luggage on the plane


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. Apart from the exceptions mentioned above. I brought all my pot plant without any mishap.


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Plants*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi Jean,welcome to the forum.
> I've done a little digging around for you & apparently you can bring most types of plant here without a problem.
> The only exceptions that I could find were Camellia,rhododendron/azaleas, & viburnum families.The reason for this is that they can carry the "sudden oak death" virus.
> To be absolutely sure contact the Portuguese Embassy in London,they should be able to assist you.
> Hope this helps you & all the best with the move.


Hi Silverwizard
Thank you so much for that info, my husband had assured me that we couldn't take plants in, I think maybe he was thinking more of the large pots they are in!!
My next mission is to see how much it would cost to transport 14 koi carp!!
Many thanks to you. Jean


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Plants*



deburto said:


> Hi,
> I have just brought all my rose bushes , on the ferries, and when I popped back last week I collected my bird of paradise plants in my suit case. I had no problems.
> And in the past my son has taken orchids back as hand luggage on the plane


Hi, you have made me a very happy woman
Many thanks
Jean


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Plants*



siobhanwf said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. Apart from the exceptions mentioned above. I brought all my pot plant without any mishap.


Hi
Thanks for that, I think its the size of the pots he's bothered about, I have an acer in one very large pot!!


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

b7fry said:


> Hi Silverwizard
> Thank you so much for that info, my husband had assured me that we couldn't take plants in, I think maybe he was thinking more of the large pots they are in!!
> My next mission is to see how much it would cost to transport 14 koi carp!!
> Many thanks to you. Jean


We actually sold all are koi before we left, as for the plants, I got some polythene pots off ebay, a bit like a tough square , short bin bag, and repotted all my plants, we brought are caravan, so I put what I could in there:clap2:


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

forgot to say all my empty pots, have gone into storage , waiting to be sent over


----------

